# 100 Gallon Dirt + PFS



## FishFlow

Ok. This tank is in the house now and starting to come together. 

~1" Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil
~1.5" Pool Filter Sand
DIY Stand
3 4' T12 40W 6500K fluorescent lights. (will be 4-5 when i finish my light stand.)
Pressurized co2.
edit: Lights. 4 5' T5HO, (2) 6500, (2) 10000 since about 6/12 guess'en. Love the new lights. 


Picked up this tank off Craigslist for 125. This tank has never had water in it. Glass tops were still in the original bubble wrap.


Tank in house for maybe a week. Just have a big powerhead for water movement as canisters haven't been ordered yet.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere

Looks promising. Way to go on a steal of a deal. It reminds me of what my 75 looked like about a year ago.
You might want to go 2.5" on the PFS though. Might want to give it some thought before you get to much in your tank.


----------



## FishFlow

So the 37 has tooo many plants and the 100 needs plants anyways. 

From jrman83 from this board. 

bacopa colorata









myrio filigree


----------



## FishFlow

Giant Sagittaira










baby needle leaf java ferns


----------



## Summer

looking good wes!


----------



## FishFlow

Mystery plant: Crypt Balansae
(The tall one)









Most of the above plants are in the corner. Bit foggy to see as dirt is still leaching tannins into water.


----------



## jrman83

Your mystery plant is a Crypt Balansae. What you have labelled as dwarf sag is actually baby needle leaf java ferns. If the plant you have labelled as chain sword came from me, it is actually Giant Sagittaira.

The Bacopa stems looked broken - were they?


----------



## FishFlow

jrman83 said:


> Your mystery plant is a Crypt Balansae. What you have labelled as dwarf sag is actually baby needle leaf java ferns. If the plant you have labelled as chain sword came from me, it is actually Giant Sagittaira.
> 
> The Bacopa stems looked broken - were they?


Thanks Ben! I tried my best! I've corrected the names.


----------



## jbrown5217

looking good so far


----------



## FishFlow

this needs update. 
Wood added. two different types. Plants added. Heater added Also re-housed some ludwiga repens into this tank.










Canister coming soon, then see how long to cycle!


----------



## FishFlow

PLANTS!!! Can't help myself.

Ok, think these are them:
Rotala Macranda

Rotala Magenta

Ludwigia Red needle












In the sand.









This is a ludwigia of some sort.


----------



## FishFlow

Rotala of some sort.


----------



## FishFlow

1/15/12: Cleaned up the 37 and moved couple plants and clipping into the 100.
Ammonia today is zero and nitrites are 5ppm.


----------



## FishFlow

Update: This cycle seems to be taking forever. And why I am journaling this stuff. Seems fish were added between 8th and 14th. Meaning I'm in week two. Ammonia has been reading zero for over a week, and my Nitrites are quickly at 2-5ppm if I'm not doing daily pwc's.


----------



## FishFlow

Update: Tank read zero ammonia and no2 on 1/29/12. moved couple gold fish out and moved 4 corys and ~7 neons into tank. Retested last night 1/30/12 and ammonia and no2 were still zero. 

Got the canister/fish b/t the 8th and 14th. Finished cycling on the 29th. 2-3wk periord. I had put a well used sponge from another filter into the canister. Fair amount of plants.


----------



## FishFlow

Just a pic update:


----------



## danjsinclair

Nice!! Very, very nice!!


----------



## drunkenbeast

Looking good!


----------



## ShrimpDiver

Beautiful tank so far! I love love love the branch!


----------



## danjsinclair

I have been inspired to change my 4ft gravel tank into a dirt tank.
Thanks for the inspiration.
Dan


----------



## FishFlow

Over a month. Snapped some pics before the water change. Lets see what we got.

Added an Angel a week ago. The shinny blue Platinum is the new little snot in the tank. I've also added 6 guppies. Took ~ 12 before 6 lived. I'm a big fan of drip acclimating now.


----------



## FishFlow

Population is now 4 Cory's, ~8 Neons. 1 adult angel, 3 juvy angels, 6 guppies.


----------



## FishFlow

After wc. Full Tank.


----------



## drunkenbeast

nice update man that tank looks amazing great job!*h/b


----------



## FishFlow

Month already. Update.
Got new lights. Still on fence about them. Added more angels. Added more plants. 

Left Side. 









Right Side:


----------



## FishFlow

After WC and trimming.
Up to ~ 10 guppies. Added 2 juvy angels. 1 platinum, 1 mostly black marble.


----------



## KradSon

Really nice work. Another wonderful tank. I can't wait until I have the chance to try out something this large.


----------



## FishFlow

New light. I like.


----------



## KradSon

Yeah, looks great! Feeding time I guess, got them all bunched up.


----------



## FishFlow

More plants. Most went into the 100, a few went into the 37.










S. Repens. 

















In the 37. (the ones in the back. already had some in the tank)


----------



## FishFlow

Quick update. 

I haven't done a fish count here in awhile.

Currently:
6 Angels. Various colors, and ages. I have 1 runt platinum. 
~11 Neons
4 Zebra Loaches (reunited them, as I broke down the 29)
4 Sterbai Cories 
2 Flying Foxes. I think these are my favorite algae eating fish now. Guppies. Umm. 8-10 ? (and 1 guppy fry (well teenager now))
Lone Molly.
4 Ottos. (Boy those are hard to find in this tank.)

Need to update my plants too. Not all that I've put into the tank has survived. While others overgrow the tank.


----------



## FishFlow

Weekly wc and wacking. 
Before:










After:


----------



## FishFlow

~ 3 weeks ago, had 2 Angels pair up and lay eggs. Survived ~2.5 days. Eggs turned white, male didn't fertilize them.

2 days ago, same pair laid again, didn't survive a day. 

Replaced the needle valve with clippard, seems to be working better.


----------



## FishFlow




----------



## FishFlow

Somehow survived the night. But the parents are on the other side of the tank in their corner! :facepalm:


----------



## FishFlow

Update Pic. The Red Val's on the left have come back from the dead, and are now growing like weeds.


----------



## FishFlow

Fish Count:
4 Stebrial Cory's
6 Neons
~6 guppies
6 Angelfish
2 Flying Foxes
Assassin Snails, (and baby Assassins!! very kewl)
Couple Otos'


----------



## FishFlow

Plant Count:

Unfortunatly, not all the plants I've put in this tank have survived or do well. I'll try to list the ones that are doing great.

Red Val's (back from the dead!)
Sunset Hygro
Willow Hygro
Cambidia
Corkscrew Val's. (or swords?)
Amazon sword.
Anubias, although, the ones in direct light don't do well, the ones under other plants do ok.
Crypts.
Wisteria (doing ok.)
myrio filigree
Giant Sagittaira (ground cover)


----------



## jshiloh13

Nice tank Can't wait till my plants start to grow like that.


----------



## zwanged

Looks fantastic...are you doing CO2 or is it low tech?

-Zeke


----------



## FishFlow

zwanged said:


> Looks fantastic...are you doing CO2 or is it low tech?
> 
> -Zeke


Pressurized CO2. Lotsa bubbles per second.


----------



## FishFlow

Been too long. Alot activity. Moved. This tank, due to it's size was 100% broken down. Took me ~ 60 days to get it back up and running. Meanwhile fish/plants were in a temp 150 low light setup. Lost alot of the plants, some of the fish. 

New setup. Went with MGOPS and PFS again, only about 1/2" of dirt this time around though, and 100lbs of pfs. Pressurized co2, EI and high lights.

Mostly vals and anubias. Decided not to keep the sword, and most of the stems didn't make it. (not to worry, the 37 is overgrowning with plants..)


----------

